# Libellenpaarung.... selbe Sorte?



## Wasserfloh (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

heute beim buddeln im Garten bekam ich Besuch... 

ein Libellenpärchen bei "der Arbeit" (ich konnte direkt die Übergabe sehen...*pump*) 
war wohl wärend des fliegens alles etwas zu anstrengend, drum ließen sie sich auf meiner Schubkarre nieder :mrgreen:

wie schön, dass ich die Cam bei mir liegen hatte... :mrgreen:

was mich jetzt etwas iritierte... bis jetzt sah ich immer nur Pärchen, die "gleich aussahen"... z.B. beide rot...usw.
Dieses Paar sieht nicht dirket wie eine Sorte aus.
Werden das nun "Mischlingskinder", weil der Chef die falsche Dame erwischt hat, oder lerne ich jetzt wieder was neues, dass __ Libellen auch unterschiedlich aussehen und doch ein Paar (selbe Gattung) sind?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Floh,

wie es aussieht, haste die __ große Heidelibelle ( Sympetrum striolatum)beim S** erwischt , das rötliche ist das Männchen


----------



## Wasserfloh (7. Sep. 2004)

*jau...*

Hallo Tommi,

ah ja... denn weiß ich nu ja schon mal eine Sorte mehr 

bis jetzt haben sich ja immer nur im Juni/Juli die "kleinen roten" an meinem Teich versammelt. Und die waren eben beide rot.

Ich hatte auch noch Besuch von einer wunderschönen Großlibelle... grüner Kopf, blauer (Türkis angehaucht?) Hintern, ca. 6-7 cm groß. 
Die hat mich heute so richtig zum Affen gemacht...:twisted:
denn die schwirte bestimmt 20-30 Min. um mich rum... also im Garten. Kam auch ganz unschuldig zum Teich, baute sich direkt vor mir auf... und ehe ich den Auslöser drücken konnte (ich hab doch nur so eine winzige, langsame Cam :cry:  ) tanzte sie davon. Das mindesten 30-40 mal, wenn nicht öfter.
Auch, wenn ich nur ein wages Foto von ihr erwischt habe, habe ich mich riesig über ihren Besuch gefreut.


----------



## Dr.J (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Wasserfloh,

scheint eine grosse __ Königslibelle zu sein. Ist bei mir auch häufiger zu sehen.


----------



## tina (7. Sep. 2004)

Hi Wasserfloh,
es könnte sich aber auch um die Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer oder die Herbstmosakjungfer handelt. Der Link hilft dir: 
Viel Spaß beim Rausfinden
Tina


----------



## Frank (7. Sep. 2004)

Hi Wasserfloh,

schließe mich der Meinung von Floh an.

Versuche mal ein Bild reinzustellen.

MfG
Frank


----------



## Rana (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Wasserfloh,
__ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer stimmt wohl und zwar ein Männchen. Das ist auf der
 Suche nach einen Weibchen (was sonst) und umkreist dazu ständig den Teich.
Zur Stärkung zwischendurch jagd es Mücken und andere Insekten im Garten.
Sollte sich ein Weibchen eintreffen, so endet es nach einer kurzen Schlägerei
im nächsten Gebüsch:


Gruß Rana


----------



## Wasserfloh (7. Sep. 2004)

*seufz*... ist die Mosaikjungfer nicht schööön? 
Das war ja nun schon das 2. Mal in so kurzer Zeit, das "er" mich in meinem Garten und am Teich besuchte...

ich werde also die nächsten Tage immer wieder die Cam mit raus nehmen, wer weiß   :twisted:  vielleicht erwische ich ihn ja doch noch einmal besser...

danke auch für den neuen Link zu den __ Libellen, den kannte ich noch nicht.

schönen Abend noch...


----------



## Wasserfloh (7. Sep. 2004)

ähm... da bin ich schnell noch einmal.
Ich habe mir nun auf der (für mich) neuen Libellenseite umgesehen...
es war/ist definitiv eine __ Königslibelle.



> dabei werden z.T. sehr hohe Geschwindigkeiten erreicht. Schließlich ist die Königslibelle eines der schnellsten Fluginsekten.



das habe ich ja gesehen... irre, wie die __ fliegen kann   

Jetzt, wo ich mir die Bilder ganz genau angesehen habe, wünschte ich mir, der Bengel findet seine Herzdame bei mir im Garten.

Leider haben wir viiiiele, viiiiele Katzen in der Nachbarschaft


----------



## tina (7. Sep. 2004)

Hi, Wasserfloh,
ähm, ohne dich in deinem Enthusiasmus enttäuschen zu wollen: Die Königslibelle erkennst du an dem durchgehenden schwarzen Streifen am "Schwanz". Solltest du vorher noch keine anderen Großlibellen an deinem Teich gehabt haben, kannst du womöglich nicht wirklich ihre Fluggeschwindigkeit beurteilen. Mosaikjungfern fliegen nämlich auch ziemlich schnell. Leider kann man auf deinem Foto nicht genau erkennen, ob die Libelle einen durchgehenden schwarzen Streifen hat oder eher ein Mosaik.
LG
Tina


----------



## Wasserfloh (7. Sep. 2004)

*grins*...nö, deine Bedenken sind schon o.k. 
Ich habe mir die Bilder auf der HP genau angesehen... ich bin mir 99% sicher, dass es die __ Königslibelle war und nicht die Mosaik. 
Die ist zwar auch wunderschön, aber ich bin mir sicher, sie hatte nicht die Zeichnung der Mosaiklibelle. Sie hatte "nicht so viel schwarze" Streifen/Striche/Zeichnung.

Aber... ich werde das nächste Mal, wenn sie kommt noch genauer hinsehen   (hm... der zwinkert irgendwie nicht so schön... Tommi, hast du nicht noch 'nen schöneren Zwinkerer?*bettelt*). 
Und ich hoffe, sie kommt bald 

so, nun aber ab in die Falle....

n8


----------



## Dr.J (8. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Wasserfloh,

deiner Beschreibung nach (blauer bzw. türkiser Körper), denke ich auch, dass es eine __ Königslibelle ist. Versuch mal, ob du nicht ein besseres Fotto hinbekommst. Viel Spass beim Hinterherrennen.


----------



## Frank (8. Sep. 2004)

Hallo @ all,

vllt. sollte man den Admin dafür begeistern, auch noch ein "Teichtierlexikon" zu erstellen...    

MfG
Frank


----------



## Dr.J (8. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

Das wäre mein nächstes Attentat auf Tommi gewesen, aber ich wollte Ihn nicht erschrecken.


----------



## imported_Administrator (8. Sep. 2004)

*lach*

mich kann man so leicht nicht erschrecken, habe mich nur gewundert, das nicht schon früher einer auf diese Idee gekommen ist   

Aber erstmal langsam mit den alden Pferden, denn:

Pflanzenlexikon (Datenbank wird gerade neu programmiert)

anschliessend kommt

Profil mit Pflichfeldern , Editierfunktion für den letztgeschriebenen Beitrag

zwischendurch werden noch zwei/drei neue Experten engagiert, dann sehen wir mal weiter, wie sich das Forum weiter entwickelt  8)


----------



## Frank (8. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Admin,

genau, mach lansam, uns läuft hier nichts weg. Und außerdem möchten wir, kein Lexikon, indem nachher keiner mehr Durchblick hat, und alle am "mosern" sind. Also: Nimm dir Zeit und nich das Leben.  8) 

MfG
Frank


----------



## StefanS (9. Sep. 2004)

Will ja nicht frech sein, aber: Unter "türkis" hatte ich mir bisher immer eine andere Farbe vorgestellt...  Also die, die bei mir aufgetaucht sind (waren zum Fotografieren ebenfalls viel zu schnell) waren jedenfalls ganz eindeutig türkisfarbig.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Wasserfloh (11. Sep. 2004)

*Mosaik-Libelle...?*

Moin,

so, heute war mir eine der "Großen" gnädig, hat sich tatsächlich in einen Busch gehockt (hat mir sogar Zeit gelassen, die Cam zu holen!).
Allerdings ist das jetzt eine "ganz" türkise(?)...
die andere hatte ja einen noch einen grünen Kopf. 

Ich bin ja ganz hin und weg über den Flugverkeht in meinem winzigen Garten *freu* Leider schlägt das Wetter hier um, d.h. es wird schlechter *umpf* Regen und Gewitter kamen heute Nacht zu uns... 
nun ist wohl Schluß mit Altweibersommer.

hier aber nun meine Groß-Libelle *freu*


----------



## Nestor (11. Sep. 2004)

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere ist dies dann eine blau/grüne Mosaikjungfer. Die schwarzen Zeichnungen sprechen dafür. Aber irgendwie vermisse ich das Grün am Ende. Müsste ein Männchen sein.

Mal was anderes. Auf der Libellenseite steht, dass Mosaikjungfern ihre Eier in __ Schilf, Gras oder totem Holz ablegen. 
Ich konnte bei mir beobachten, dass eine Mosaikjungfer ihre Eier abseits vom Teich in feuchte Erde eingestochen hat. Entwickeln sich deren Larven nicht im Wasser?! 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Björn,

blau/grüne Moasaikjungfer ? Hmm, dafür hat sie mit zu wenig Farbe in der Brustzeichnung. Für mich sieht es eher nach Aeshna mixta aus, Herbst-Mosaikjungfer.


----------



## StefanS (16. Sep. 2004)

Jo, DAS ist türkis *g*. Aber an eine Bestimmung traue ich mir dennoch nicht zu.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## tina (17. Sep. 2004)

Hi Björn,
dasselbe habe ich bei mir auch beobachtet und mir auch schon Gedanken darüber gemacht. Die Eier bzw. Larven müßten schon so 30 cm bei mir krabbeln, um ans Wasser zu gelangen, nämlich vom Moorbeet in den Teich. 
es gibt bei einigen ¿ (Ironie) Großlibellen sogenannte Prolarven. die schaffen es allen Ernstes, kurze Wege vom Trockenen ins Wasser zurückzulegen. Dieses Prolarvenstadium hält aber nur sehr kurz an. Wie lange weiß ich auch nicht. In dieser Zeit müssen die Prolarven es ins Wasser schaffen......
Googles du mal unter Prolarven + Großlibellen. Auswahl nicht sehr groß.
Vielleicht hilfts trotzdem
Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------

